# New Ford ExcursionMax...



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

All the luxury of an Excursion, all the inconvenience of a semi...

Coming to a some idiot woman real estate agent's driveway who doens't know how to drive near you... (to replace her HummVee...)

LOL Later! OL JR


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Maybe they'll call it the "Ford Executioner"... LOL OL JR


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Prolly be driven by someone a group of lobbyists who want to impose more regulations on us serfs about how WE should be driving electric mopeds.

On second thougt, prolly not a group...each drivess their own
73m Mark


----------

